# Precautions against avian flu?



## Sansriti (Oct 18, 2016)

With avian/bird flu spreading in various Asian countries, we need to take special care of our little birds.

With a lot of us new bird owners, it would be great if all the experienced bird owners/breeders/avian vets can give some basic ideas to keep our birds safe and healthy.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The first thing that comes to mind is to not let your budgies be near or have any type of contact with wild birds and when your budgies are outside for some sun and fresh air, to closely supervise them and the area their cage is in.

The detailed information on this link may be of use: http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103935-avian-flu-information.html


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*In addition to the information in the link aluz provided, you may wish to look at the information in these links:

Africa, Asia continue to battle avian flu | 2016-02-03 | WATTAgNet

Africa, Indonesia, France report new avian flu cases | 2016-08-10 | WATTAgNet*


----------

